# Sending pics on3G



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Has anyone tried to email pics using 3G? I have tried a couple of times and they did not go. Once I got a failure message but not the other times.
The next time I go to a wifi spot I will try again.
Thanks


----------

